# Electric jetter



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Bidding on a good size project where I need to jet lots of kitchen lines.
All in a apartment setting, multi stories. 

20 amp outlets in kitchen and all with electric stoves.

Was thinking if there was a electric jetter that would plug into the
stove outlet you could generate some decent power.

Get water off the angle stop? 

Talked to the local Ridgid Rep and visited Mytana today. 
Mytana has one I am interested in.

I know someone is going to bring up air gap. (me too)

Thoughts?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Still looking at electric Jetters. Gotta be one worth a hoot.

Another question is how much should one knock off of price for volume?
If I'm doing 100 or so kitchen drains in a high rise, how cheap should I work ?

10% off 20% off ? Each drain.

There still going to take time to do.
Set up and break down, clean up.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

My top 2 choices where:

http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/electric-jetters/

and 

http://www.gorlitz.com//pc_product_detail.asp?key=5B258FEB75F646D9BAAF74775C7D6AC9


Both have a GPM flow rate that would let you tap in to the sinks water.

Congrats on landing that job.


I ended up going with the JNW one, uses fewer amps and I like the set up better. You just gotta take your time with the sinks because these electric machines are much weaker than thier gas powered counterparts.

-SD


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't know nothing about jetters, but if you're pushing gunk 20 floors, you'd better watch for flooding the lower floors. You'll need more trustworthy helpers and an insurance rider.

No discounts, in other words, for high risk jobs you don't have the equipment to do. I always admired doctors who won't work out of their niche. They'll refer patients in a heartbeat if they aren't set up for the procedure.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I too was considering an electric jetter for the same type of project. I can't find one that'll work the way I need it to. The closest I found was a 220v Mytana but it comes with a 3/8" hose. Too large for 2" kitchens and even if I bush it down to 1/8", that can't make it through many turns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the general Electric 1450, It's works good on 2" and 3". I always do a camera before and after and am satisfied with it(also very compact). I have a couple customers where I can only use my electric and it's paying off.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

My electric jetter is set up with 75ft of 3/16 ID hose. I have server nozzles for it including:
normal 1 forward, 3 rear nozzle
Spring leader (for negotiating p traps, ect) 
drop head (for straight t's so u can go down, not up) 
cornering nozzle that has 1 forward, 3 back and **1** side orifice
And a spinner nozzle for the final polish.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> I too was considering an electric jetter for the same type of project. I can't find one that'll work the way I need it to. The closest I found was a 220v Mytana but it comes with a 3/8" hose. Too large for 2" kitchens and even if I bush it down to 1/8", that can't make it through many turns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just looking (their in town here) at the Mytana 115 volt 15-20 amp
model. 

Your telling me the 1/8th won't make many turns? How many.
You are breaking my heart man!

Still not sure I have the job but the little jetter may come in handy on some 
other projects. If it works on 1.5 inch.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

fixitright said:


> Bidding on a good size project where I need to jet lots of kitchen lines.
> All in a apartment setting, multi stories.
> 
> 20 amp outlets in kitchen and all with electric stoves.
> ...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

fixitright said:


> I was just looking (their in town here) at the Mytana 115 volt 15-20 amp
> 
> model.
> 
> ...




I have a 1/8" hose reel on my 4018. I dial the pressure down to about 2700 psi. Last time I used it was on a 2" no hub line and it only made it though about 3 fittings before it wouldn't pull anymore. Total of about 20'. Even that took a good bit of twisting and pushing. I do another place regularly, 2" pvc with about 3 or 4 fittings. That one I can go about 50-60 ' before it dies. 

In my limited experience with the smaller hoses, pvc is ok, no hub so so, and forget about gal and cast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I have a 1/8" hose reel on my 4018. I dial the pressure down to about 2700 psi. Last time I used it was on a 2" no hub line and it only made it though about 3 fittings before it wouldn't pull anymore. Total of about 20'. Even that took a good bit of twisting and pushing. I do another place regularly, 2" pvc with about 3 or 4 fittings. That one I can go about 50-60 ' before it dies.
> 
> In my limited experience with the smaller hoses, pvc is ok, no hub so so, and forget about gal and cast.
> 
> ...


Very similar to my 3/16" hose with my 184. Very limited use, hard to get anywhere in older CI.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I really like the Spartan electric jetter. The fact it run two hoses on the reel makes doing different jobs easer. 

I own a Viking electric jetter, which in its day was the best units, electric or gas, out there. They decided to pull out of the market due to many new companies offering complete junk for 1/4 of the price and guys in our industry wanted them to match the price. 

As for Mustang Jetters,, they were the first units to come out. They worked well, just be sure to winterize them well if you are in a cold climate area. Back in the mid 1990's Spartan bought out Mustang Jetters, hence when you go to their website it shows the same address as Spartan Tool.... Thing is I think they are no longer in production. The website has not been updated since the early 2000. Wouldn't hurt to give their contact number a call and see though.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> Very similar to my 3/16" hose with my 184. Very limited use, hard to get anywhere in older CI.


Spartan makes a stainless steel braided jetter hose that glides through old cast iron.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My Viking pulls 75' of 1/4" hose in 1 1/2" galvanized and cast iron lines without any issues. Its ratings is 1200PSI @ 1.4 GPM (Unit is over 20 years old)


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> My Viking pulls 75' of 1/4" hose in 1 1/2" galvanized and cast iron lines without any issues. Its ratings is 1200PSI @ 1.4 GPM (Unit is over 20 years old)




I'm sorry but I find this very hard to believe. Maybe in a straight run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> I'm sorry but I find this very hard to believe. Maybe in a straight run.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are more than welcome to come watch me run my jetter. I have made blind drops using the cornering nozzle and still pulled the full 75 foot. 

The electric jetters do a much better job pulling in small lines than a powered down trailer jet. I found this out trying to use my trailer as a source feeding an inside reel with a foot valve. 

The Viking and many other well designed electric jetters vibrate the daylights out of the hose which helps break the friction of the line so it can pull through rough pipe and multiple turns. 

I purchased my Viking 18 years ago, and had no idea how it would work other than the hands on at the Waste Hauler show in Nashville. I used it on every job I came across. Every kitchen sink line, bathtubs, lavatory sinks... heck I even invested in a 3/8 hose by 100' so I was able to use it in 4" sink lines, as well as 6" lines that was full of sludge. It worked amazing. 

I am thinking of getting the Spartan Electric jetter due to the fact of its nice cart with the duel hose real to keep things simple.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

^^Pics or it never happened.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry Gear, I have nothing to prove to you or anyone else on the forum. I have done it with out issues, believe me or not. I guess by your reasoning unless I provide pictures of me conceiving my daughter, it didn't happen.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I think the 'pics or it didn't happen' phrase is usually used in jest. I don't think it was used here to continue the not believing you comments.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd bet money that specs that low won't pull through 1-1/2 scaled up cast iron with a 1/4" hose out to 75'. Especially when you have to drop through a santee. 

But hey after you posted pics showing the electronic foot pedal, the pipe patch pushed through a closet bend and san tee, the redesigned jetter remote control, the 6" cutter blades going through a 2" cleanout......why wouldn't I believe you?

Oh wait....you never did post pics of all that. My bad.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I'd bet money that specs that low won't pull through 1-1/2 scaled up cast iron with a 1/4" hose out to 75'. Especially when you have to drop through a santee.
> 
> But hey after you posted pics showing the electronic foot pedal, the pipe patch pushed through a closet bend and san tee, the redesigned jetter remote control, the 6" cutter blades going through a 2" cleanout......why wouldn't I believe you?
> 
> Oh wait....you never did post pics of all that. My bad.




I agree. I'm a very experienced and capable drain mechanic and I just can't see how those specs would allow that type of footage. I'm doing more psi, more gallons, and great pulse, and I can't get the hose to pull any where near that far. I'm calling total BS on a 1/4" hose in 1 1/2" with fittings. I'd have to see that to believe it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I guess if Gear Junkie and Drain Pro cannot do it, no one can.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If you can type it, people will believe it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Well I guess if Gear Junkie and Drain Pro cannot do it, no one can.




Now you're catching on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

All HAIL the All Mighty Drain Pro and Gear Junkie!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> All HAIL the All Mighty Drain Pro and Gear Junkie!




Awww shucks.....you're making me blush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I guess it was a mistake for me to try and come back to this forum. Apparently I do not know the difference between sh!t and Shinola. I will leave the forums to the two sitting kings of plumbing and drains.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> I guess it was a mistake for me to try and come back to this forum. Apparently I do not know the difference between sh!t and Shinola. I will leave the forums to the two sitting kings of plumbing and drains.




Take it easy. We're all big boys here. No reason to leave the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I guess it was a mistake for me to try and come back to this forum. Apparently I do not know the difference between sh!t and Shinola. I will leave the forums to the two sitting kings of plumbing and drains.


So does this mean no pics of the electronic foot pedal? Or the 6" cutter in a 2" cleanout? Or the numerous other well written stories to make yourself feel good?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> So does this mean no pics of the electronic foot pedal? Or the 6" cutter in a 2" cleanout? Or the numerous other well written stories to make yourself feel good?


Foot pedal? Isn't a remote easier?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I, we do enjoy your input Ratz, don't let a few ego's keep you away.

There's plenty for all. Just a few being Snarky. Don't be thin skinned. 

A few larger than life Ego's have driven away to many good folks.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Foot pedal? Isn't a remote easier?


This was an electronic foot pedal for a drum machine using low voltage that ron said he had designed and installed on all of his drum machines.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/mechanical-trades/drain-cleaning-discussion/10943-foot-switch

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/g...your-tool-ideas/26605-low-voltage-foot-switch

Ask for pics, Ron goes silent.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/m...eaning-discussion/35478-favorite-go-to-cutter

Then Geno asks for pics of the 6" cutter in 2" and Ron goes silent. It's the track record I tell yah!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow Ben, really? I guess you must be having issues to want to go through the trouble to dig up some old threads. I am sorry if I have offended you oh thee good of drain cleaning. Let me address each post.



gear junkie said:


> https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/mechanical-trades/drain-cleaning-discussion/10943-foot-switch
> 
> https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/g...your-tool-ideas/26605-low-voltage-foot-switch
> 
> Ask for pics, Ron goes silent.


In both of these threads not a single person asked for pictures. You asked how much to build one I told you about twenty bucks just for the electronics. 

Really there isn't much to see, its a solid state relay wired in up at the machine on the a/c side taking place of the air switch. On the other side of the relay is the wire connection for a foot switch and a 9V battery. When you step on the foot switch which has only 9 Volts DC it completes the circuit on the coil side of the relay and turns on the A/C to the motor. 

So all you would see is some wires going to a plastic device and a 9 volt battery. But the point is no one asked for pictures, heck no one was interested except you and after I replied with how much that was the end of the thread.



gear junkie said:


> https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/m...eaning-discussion/35478-favorite-go-to-cutter
> 
> Then Geno asks for pics of the 6" cutter in 2" and Ron goes silent. It's the track record I tell yah!


As for this I said I can make a 6" pair shaped cutter (Spartan cutter) fit through a 2" saddle tee on a 4" line. Yes Geno said he like to see pictures and said he must be missing something that he cannot see a 6" cutter going through a 2" line. I honestly missed his reply. Otherwise I would of explained to him that the cutter was entering through a 2" opening into a 4" pipe. I know it has been 6 years since that thread but I will now reply to him, cause I consider Geno a good friend and he deservers a reply. 

Again I am so sorry to have offended thee god of drain cleaning, please forgive me Ben.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

fixitright said:


> I, we do enjoy your input Ratz, don't let a few ego's keep you away.
> 
> There's plenty for all. Just a few being Snarky. Don't be thin skinned.
> 
> A few larger than life Ego's have driven away to many good folks.




No ones being snarky and I don't see any larger than life egos. Just calling someone out when we sense a bit of bullsh!tting is all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You're a winner Ron! :thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> You're a winner Ron! :thumbsup:


O Almighty one, I a lonely no nothing braggart doesn't deserve your praise, even if it is in jest.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> O Almighty one, I a lonely no nothing braggart doesn't deserve your praise, even if it is in jest.




You're really too sensitive. Someone doesn't agree with you and you come out of sorts? Toughen up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> You're really too sensitive. Someone doesn't agree with you and you come out of sorts? Toughen up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be one thing to have a disagreement, but to be called out as a bullsh!tter, you can go blow a ____!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Electric jetter is good for light buildup on 2" pvc only.

Lot's of grease? Forget it.
Cast iron? Forget it.
3" pipe? Forget it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Protech said:


> Electric jetter is good for light buildup on 2" pvc only.
> 
> Lot's of grease? Forget it.
> Cast iron? Forget it.
> 3" pipe? Forget it.




That seems to be the honest consensus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> It would be one thing to have a disagreement, but to be called out as a bullsh!tter, you can go blow a ____!


Don't be mad just cause you talk mucho crapo and can't back it up. Kinda like you finding the sewer connection by pulling a measurement from the curb and fire hydrants instead of running a camera and using a locator. Sounds impressive in theory but is just an outdated and archaic method of sewer cleaning.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Don't be mad just cause you talk mucho crapo and can't back it up. Kinda like you finding the sewer connection by pulling a measurement from the curb and fire hydrants instead of running a camera and using a locator. Sounds impressive in theory but is just an outdated and archaic method of sewer cleaning.


Ben, I am not mad, I am disappointed, mostly in you. You post links to things I said from a different forum making claims people asked me for pictures. As I told you in the two links about the foot switch, no one asked for a picture. The post I made about it, you were the only one to show interest, but dropped it after I answered your question. The other post I mentioned the foot switch no one even acknowledged my post. The one about squeezing a 6" cutter through a 2" saddle fitting on a 4" pipe, I missed Geno's reply. As for providing pictures of me doing it I have not ran into that situation in a few years now and I am not going to go on a hunt for a 2" saddle fitting (which I could never use since it is against code).

Now as for the measurements from the curb and hydrants, you are talking about what the City of Chicago gives you when you pulled a sewer cleaning permit. Ever hear of using landmarks to do surveying? This went on way before I was born, and before camera systems and locaters were ever around. It was mainly to help the sewer and drain cleaner to know where the stub is located so they can clean the whole distance of the line.

Well Ben, I guess I am far less of a drain cleaner than you are since I know and practice some of the old antiquated ways of drain cleaning. I do not know what got your panties in a bunch, but I hope you have a good weekend and a good life.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Disappointment is likewise. Have a good life?? Guess that means see you later? So stop creeping on my facebook page then.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Gj not your best thread....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Eh....I can see your point but who I am here is who I am face to face. I don't do the keyboard plumber thing at all. 

Like me or not, this is me. Reading back I don't regret anything I said. Takes all types to make the world go round.

BTW....mad respect for having the balls to say that Green.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I really don't see what the problem is. This is nothing personal against an individual, just a difference of opinion. A couple of us feel Ron may be stretching the truth and we called him out on it; I would expect the same treatment if I was bullsh!tting a bit. Like I said, nothing personal. I'm sure Ron is a great guy personally. He just got called out on something. We're all plumbers and drain cleaners. I'm sure we're all a bit rough around the edges at times. I have no ill will or dislike towards Ron, however I do feel he took this whole thing way too personally. I happen to consider Ben a friend of mine, and he's always helping someone and offering constructive advice. If I sense someone is bullsh!ting, I'm going to call them out on it. Please don't mistake my sometimes harsh way of saying things to be a personal attack, it's not. I value the information found on this forum and I aim to keep it accurate and realistic. If I disagree with someone's opinion or if I know something to be untrue, I'm going to challenge it. The last thing I want to see is a fellow member drop a couple of grand on a piece of equipment and expect it to do something it can't. I'm more than willing to back up my opinions and experiences with a healthy debate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

What I know is that both of you are smart people/great father's. I'm proud to be able to interact with all of yall.


----------

